
F# introduction for my coworkers - simendsjo
https://simendsjo.me/fsharp-intro/
======
simendsjo
I've written an F# introduction for my C# coworkers. It haven't been reviewed,
so it probably has many faults. Might still be useful for others. Any feedback
is appreciated.

